# Advanced Genetic Wizard!!



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

This is an awesome site pointed out to me by another member, and with the amount of "what would i get if..." posts out there i thought i'd post this.

Advanced Genetics Wizard

you do need to know how the genes work, eg. dominant, co-dominant, reccessive, homozygous, hetrozygous etc.

I use this to predict my leopard gecko offspring.

I hope you find it as useful as i did.

kirst


----------



## snake5007 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sticky! :2thumb:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

:lol2:

The credit should go to sam12345 becauseit was recommended to me by sam then I passed it on.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

You do have to be very careful using any genetics calculator, but providing you double check your input and understand why you are punching in what you are then it should be ok.
Its mainly for people (dont hate me) that arent very good at mental maths, once youve started to fathom out the usually numbers (% wise) and the way genes work you should really try and work things out with out it!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

There's another problem with the codominant/etc...

You can't fill in, say, "amelanistic, codominant to ultra".

Which means you can't put in an Ultramel cornsnake, a Mojave Lesser BEL royal python nor a Het Mack, Het TUG Snow gecko.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> There's another problem with the codominant/etc...
> 
> You can't fill in, say, "amelanistic, codominant to ultra".
> 
> Which means you can't put in an Ultramel cornsnake, a Mojave Lesser BEL royal python nor a Het Mack, Het TUG Snow gecko.


i don't know much about corns, but you have to list each genetic trait in the animal seperate, sorry if you already know this.
eg
mack snow
albino
het patty

you need to select 3 genetic traits on the table


----------



## intravenous (Dec 20, 2006)

kirsten said:


> i don't know much about corns, but you have to list each genetic trait in the animal seperate, sorry if you already know this.
> eg
> mack snow
> albino
> ...


That is fine if the traits are at different loci but she means that you can't add in traits that are present at the same locus.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

kirsten said:


> mack snow
> you need to select 3 genetic traits on the table


What if you have one male gecko who's a Dominant TUG Snow and a female who's a Mack Snow?

Entering them as two separate traits will get you completely wrong results - because TUG Snow is part of the same gene pair as Mack Snow, and the difference is that TUG Snow doesn't have a homozygous "super" form like Mack Snow does.

However, a Het Mack, het TUG is a visual super snow.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> What if you have one male gecko who's a Dominant TUG Snow and a female who's a Mack Snow?
> 
> Entering them as two separate traits will get you completely wrong results - because TUG Snow is part of the same gene pair as Mack Snow, and the difference is that TUG Snow doesn't have a homozygous "super" form like Mack Snow does.
> 
> However, a Het Mack, het TUG is a visual super snow.


 
the answer is i don't know, as i haven't delved that deeply into the depths of complicated morphs. i posted this for those, like me, who are strungling a little and breeding the easier morphs. it wasn't intended for those out there who already know what they are doing and know how to calculate it manually.

I just thought I was a nifty little tool to help out those who want it. as i have found it very usefull in helping to calculate my possible babies.


----------

